# are you into any other vintage areas?



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

while thinking about my enthsiasm for vintage bikes, i realized the idea of old and uniquely functional stuff seems to be a general interest of mine. over the years, ive done a fair amount with estate sales and have a good bit of stuff that i use in everyday life that is not new. it's not uncommon for me to repair, rebuild, restore something that could be useful at some point or i'll jsut clean it up as is.

im not really into 'collecting' old stuff like dinnerware patterns, clothing, or anything that would just sit there for display. and as i look at upcoming projects, i see the same pattern is some 70s-80s era roadbikes, an old machinists chest restoration, and a couple of 66-77 ford bronco rebuilds.

all of this stuff is pretty primative and contrasts markedly with my daily work which is technology related. not sure if it gives me a 'break' from all the high tech gizmos and keeps me from geeking out, but that's one aspect. another is that i just like the way some older stuff was built and find more satisfaction in it than many newer things. design, construction, materials etc.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Older VW's...

Winter Car - 81 Rabbit Pickup
Summer car - 72 Super Beetle

Shop project - 69 Squareback


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Cars, Bikes and Bikes*

I find myself getting into retro Cars, Bikes, and Bikes (motorcycles). Right now, I'm working on my Mom's original 1970 olds 442 (4sale), and am also getting ready to paint my 1969 BMW 2002. I just got a fuel pump installed and put back together my 1985 BMW k100 (le)tour bike, and my 1976 BMW R100s needs a back tire. I ride and tinker with my Dad's old Honda bikes: a 73 CB350f, and 72 scrambler CB350. Not to mention the original 'pimpride' Dodge A100 van, that needs bodywork and paint....and then there's the other van, a 27 window 1969 Dodge A120 Corey Cruiser Camper that needs restoring. I like working on retro stuff, and find that it is pretty rewarding learning new things, but I'm looking forward to spring, when I can throw the bike on the top of the lil' ol' BMW for a little trail blazin', because it's not just bolts, sometimes you need to go nuts.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

In general I have an attitude to preserve what is good. At the same time I abominate innovations that doesn't make sense when it comes to actual improvement.

I live in a wet climate near the sea and in winter there is a lot salt on the roads. Last summer I bought all equipment and gave my car the best anti rust treatment possible.

Become really sad when I see people throw away things that they yesterday considered good so easily.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't dig vintage stuff per se, rather I like the dual elements of quality (as in Zen and the Art of Motorcycle maintenance for those that haven't read) and craftsmanship. Beside bikes, I like pottery, stemware, silverware, hi fi and open source software (Gentoo Linux, etc.)

Like Elevation 12,000 says, I don't like throwaway goods. I want stuff built and designed to last.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Of the 3 R's, I think reduce is the most important and I try to get there by ensuring that when I get something it is something for the ages, whether it is a comb or a mountain bike.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, stuff has to last!

For me it has to do with respect for what is good and acting responsible with world's resources.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I just bought this, does that count as different? Late 1890's is all I have at this point =


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

That thing is really Cool!

Here is another Cool one, but it is pretty recent 

Fun those twin tubes. More:










https://www.bugattipage.com/bnocar.htm


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I have a 1966 Stang (with my 79 Bronco just behind it).
So yeah...I dig vintage modes of transportation.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Pimpride said:


> I find myself getting into retro Cars, Bikes, and Bikes (motorcycles). Right now, I'm working on my Mom's original 1970 olds 442 (4sale), and am also getting ready to paint my 1969 BMW 2002. I just got a fuel pump installed and put back together my 1985 BMW k100 (le)tour bike, and my 1976 BMW R100s needs a back tire. I ride and tinker with my Dad's old Honda bikes: a 73 CB350f, and 72 scrambler CB350. Not to mention the original 'pimpride' Dodge A100 van, that needs bodywork and paint....and then there's the other van, a 27 window 1969 Dodge A120 Corey Cruiser Camper that needs restoring. I like working on retro stuff, and find that it is pretty rewarding learning new things, but I'm looking forward to spring, when I can throw the bike on the top of the lil' ol' BMW for a little trail blazin', because it's not just bolts, sometimes you need to go nuts.


Nice roundie pimpride! I used to have a '72 and mean to pick up another. Elevation figured out earlier in the week that I really like the BMW e9s as well. I unfortunately lve in the Bay Area where a good salary still leaves one in poverty.

Wholly crap Elevation, a Bugatii, that's all sorts of cool.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice Bimmer! Here's my wife's car. It's hard for me to think of this as "old", but it's pushing 20 years. I didn't really appreciate this type of car in the 80s, but now I love the simplicity, rear wheel drive and smooth inline six, not to mention top-down motoring with a usable back seat.

If I could find a good, classic Rhode Gear rack, a vintage 80s MTB would look perfect strapped on the back... 

My E30 325ic Site


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Wholly crap Elevation, a Bugatii, that's all sorts of cool.


Yeah! I once somewhere on the web read 1 was sold for $8000 a few years ago. Of course a lot of money, but a bargain compared with the car it is leaning against 

More old, non MTB content:

Traditional Dutch bicycle
Buy your own

Zieleman anyone?

'Baanfiets' by now retired masterbuilder Ko Zieleman

So C  l...........


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yes...paintball gear...*

I've got quite the collection of older gear from the early years of the sport.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I have a 1966 Stang (with my 79 Bronco just behind it).
> So yeah...I dig vintage modes of transportation.


WOW! I love the Stang! That thing better have a four speed.......


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> Yeah! I once somewhere on the web read 1 was sold for $8000 a few years ago. Of course a lot of money, but a bargain compared with the car it is leaning against
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Faultless taste in cars is one thing, having the wallet to back it up is another.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> That thing is really Cool!
> 
> So's that Bugatti Bike, I had no idea! Way cool, thanks for the pic=


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a bit crowded in there but you get the idea.....

Damn it! I NEVER could understand why they always make the garages smaller than the house  


I believe that whatever fine vintage machinery you acquire and maintain, It is your duty that you try leave it as good or better for the next man to enjoy. So he can do the same.....

notice I said fine. 

"Firenze's" need not apply.

--
CR


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

gotta love the old brit cars.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

dansjustchillin said:


> gotta love the old brit cars.


British Racing Green with the Brit flag on the roof no less! Classic looking mini. Do I see a roll bar in there too? Those things are fun when they get on two wheels!

But I suppose you now know why the british drink warm beer


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*old stuff*

tools,i love old tools,they seem to have a soul to me.something about a well used and cared for tool that seems to speak to me.the marks on a wooden work bench,the story that each scratch or chip in the surface seams to tell.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Snowboards. I have many of my first boards, and some other cool ones.
74' Snurfer, signed by sherman Poppen
78'-79' Burton Backhill (Looking for skegs!!)I bought it from Jake out of his garage in 81'. $45.00!
82' Burton foam core performer
84' Sims ATV
84' Winterstick Swallowtail
some others...


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> British Racing Green with the Brit flag on the roof no less! Classic looking mini. Do I see a roll bar in there too? Those things are fun when they get on two wheels!
> 
> But I suppose you now know why the british drink warm beer


yeah you do see a roll bar in the mini and actually it's almond green. the morris is BRG metallic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> WOW! I love the Stang! That thing better have a four speed.......


289 block, 302 heads port and polished, bored .30 over (317ci). 
Cam, Try-Y headers, Weiland intake, Holly 650 dp carb., 40 Series Flowmasters.
Close ratio 4 speed, 3.50 posi.
Koni's all four corners, Shelby style suspension drop., sway bars, monte carlo bars, etc.
Torq Thrust 'D's

For all the stuff that's been done to it....it hooks up poorly and corners like sh!t.  
Needs some more work to be really dialed in.

It's loud as hell and does pull pretty hard though. Its been neglected due to my vintage mtb hobby I'm afraid. 

Only about 6000 miles put on it since it's restoration in 1995. Can you say: Garage Queen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> It's a bit crowded in there but you get the idea.....
> 
> Damn it! I NEVER could understand why they always make the garages smaller than the house
> 
> ...


Speaking of cool old Muscle...1969 Challenger? Looking like it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Very cool 'Stang. I used to have a 1970 Grande with 302/C4. Was fun in its own right. I defintely want another 60s or early 70s muscle or pony car at some point; but the BMW is fun for now in a very different way.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

dansjustchillin said:


> gotta love the old brit cars.


Those are SWEET!=


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> Very cool 'Stang. I used to have a 1970 Grande with 302/C4. Was fun in its own right. I defintely want another 60s or early 70s muscle or pony car at some point; but the BMW is fun for now in a very different way.


Yeah, I'm a fan of most vintage autos.

The vintage Euro and Import scene is fantastic too I think.

Old stuff just has more personality I think. Same as bikes.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

dansjustchillin said:


> gotta love the old brit cars.


WOW. Man, I could do with another couple pics of those. Especially that woodie. That's a thing of beauty. What is it? I have to find one of those in a bad bad way. That's my ultimate car right there. Oh man.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*vintage*

For what it is worth: I play in several bands using:

Hammond B3 with a Leslie 122
Fender Rhodes
Wurlitzer 100A electric piano
Cavinet D6

No digital modern keyboard has the feel and sound of my analog vintage keyboards.
I guess some of that is true with bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

fat-tony said:


> For what it is worth: I play in several bands using:
> 
> Hammond B3 with a Leslie 122
> Fender Rhodes
> ...


Oh yeah! Is the Leslie the cabinet with the speakers that spin? Those were cool!


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I have a 1966 Stang (with my 79 Bronco just behind it).
> So yeah...I dig vintage modes of transportation.
> 
> ]


Here is another classic ford, my 1972 frod ranchero 500, with a 351 cleveland motor. My friend's dad also has a shelby replica mustang in that same color green. I love that body style of the mustang.
Dave


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Oh yeah! Is the Leslie the cabinet with the speakers that spin? Those were cool!


Oh yeah. I used a leslie in my guitar setup for a while. That shimmering sound was just amazing. Stupidly, I sold it when I moved. Didn't have enough room in truck, and there's no getting it back now.

Dave Gilmour is a big fan of the Leslie, though he's built his own rotating units for the last few albums. Sonny Landreth's entire setup consists of little more than his axe, a compression unit, and a leslie. They sell for a substantial amount these days. Neat old cabinets.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

fsp said:


> WOW. Man, I could do with another couple pics of those. Especially that woodie. That's a thing of beauty. What is it? I have to find one of those in a bad bad way. That's my ultimate car right there. Oh man.


i
ll have to get back to you later with more pics but the woody is a 59 morris minor 1000 traveler with a pumped up 1275 through a 5 speed english ford tranny..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dtrek4500 said:


> Here is another classic ford, my 1972 frod ranchero 500, with a 351 cleveland motor. My friend's dad also has a shelby replica mustang in that same color green. I love that body style of the mustang.
> Dave


Nice!

My inlaws have a 72 as well. Big boat of a car, but they're great! 

I really dig the 1966 Trans-Am Shelby Notchbacks, but you can't beat a GT350 R.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dansjustchillin said:


> gotta love the old brit cars.


ooohh! the mini pick up!! sweeet...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cegrover said:



> Very cool 'Stang. I used to have a 1970 Grande with 302/C4. Was fun in its own right. I defintely want another 60s or early 70s muscle or pony car at some point; but the BMW is fun for now in a very different way.


old BMWs are wonderfull. and yellow is my favourite colour on them. an egg yellow cabriolet.. oooh.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, I'm a fan of most vintage autos.
> 
> The vintage Euro and Import scene is fantastic too I think.
> 
> Old stuff just has more personality I think. Same as bikes.


absolutely! new cars look all the same.. they all look they came form the same blueprint.. like degenerated versions of 90's mercedes and bmws.
old cars HAVE style. ride them and you feel like you are in a sophisticated 70s comedy.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> My inlaws have a 72 as well. Big boat of a car, but they're great!
> 
> I really dig the 1966 Trans-Am Shelby Notchbacks, but you can't beat a GT350 R.


Thanks, I have to agree they are a boat of a car, but let me tell you they are pretty quick for what they are. I know this is not good, but I have gotten it up to 115, and it felt like it had more to give.
Dave


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

colker1 said:


> ooohh! the mini pick up!! sweeet...


ok just to clear up any misunderstandings. the one with the flag on the roof is a 67 austin mini 850. the woody is a 59 morris minor 1000 traveler with a 1275 under the hood. and across the street is a 04 mini cooper s that has been highly modified. you can see more of the 04 on my website.


----------



## toddz69 (Apr 8, 2005)

weps said:


> while thinking about my enthsiasm for vintage bikes, i realized the idea of old and uniquely functional stuff seems to be a general interest of mine. over the years, ive done a fair amount with estate sales and have a good bit of stuff that i use in everyday life that is not new. it's not uncommon for me to repair, rebuild, restore something that could be useful at some point or i'll jsut clean it up as is.
> 
> and a couple of 66-77 ford bronco rebuilds.


Small world, weps - I think we're on at least one Bronco forum together. I've hauled my various bikes around back from the days when they weren't "vintage" until the present day with my '69 Bronco. I think folks must really think I'm old school when they see my rigid Ritchey on the back of my 38 year old truck.

Todd Z.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

toddz69 said:


> Small world, weps - I think we're on at least one Bronco forum together. I've hauled my various bikes around back from the days when they weren't "vintage" until the present day with my '69 Bronco. I think folks must really think I'm old school when they see my rigid Ritchey on the back of my 38 year old truck.
> 
> Todd Z.


I'd kill for JBG's 71 Stroppe/Baja of theirs. Hands down my fave.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I"m pretty big into vintage car audio.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I actually don't collect anything. I don't really even collect old mtn bike junk, I just happen to still have it and I can't bring myself to sell it. If it doesn't get used it is a waste of space, unless it is spares, like all of the part in the basement for my Porsche.

That said, I also have a TON of old vinyl, ranging from old jazz albums that were my mom and dad's to punk stuff I bought in the 70s and 80s. And it does get listened to from time to time.

Oh, and I really dig older german cars, but mostly the 4 banger stuff, like 924s, 912s and early GTIs


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

IF52 said:


> ... punk stuff I bought in the 70s and 80s. And it does get listened to from time to time....


Cool. What kind of punk? I have a small but cool record collection, a lot of colored vinyl and silkscreened jackets. I have SF's Grong Grong, Butthole Surfers on brown vinyl, Happy Flowers, DOA, Agnostic Front, Black Flag, and on and on.


----------



## chapel00 (Jan 23, 2004)

oh-thay!
vintage stuff I collect or use to collect
1. vintage fountain pens
2. old stereo tube amps
3. of course vinyl/lp's
4. old school bmx's esp diamond backs, kuwaharas, one hutch
5. vintage tamiya and yokomo r/c cars
6. mtb bikes and frames and stuff
7. my grade school collection of baseball cards and comic books-not vintage at the time but are now
8. the 68 gto convertible with 69,000 miles in my parent's garage that I have no time or money to put into
9. oh yeah my 1950's gibson es-125 and 1960's epiphone century
man I got some stuff laying around


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Close ratio 4 speed, 3.50 posi.
> Koni's all four corners, Shelby style suspension drop., sway bars


Classic 60's road racing setup very nice ride!



Rumpfy said:


> For all the stuff that's been done to it....it hooks up poorly and corners like sh!t.


Sounds like you need a Shifter Kart


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Dude My advice to you is buy the 442!!!!!*



Pimpride said:


> I find myself getting into retro Cars, Bikes, and Bikes (motorcycles). Right now, I'm working on my Mom's original 1970 olds 442 (4sale), and am also getting ready to paint my 1969 BMW 2002. I just got a fuel pump installed and put back together my 1985 BMW k100 (le)tour bike, and my 1976 BMW R100s needs a back tire. I ride and tinker with my Dad's old Honda bikes: a 73 CB350f, and 72 scrambler CB350. Not to mention the original 'pimpride' Dodge A100 van, that needs bodywork and paint....and then there's the other van, a 27 window 1969 Dodge A120 Corey Cruiser Camper that needs restoring. I like working on retro stuff, and find that it is pretty rewarding learning new things, but I'm looking forward to spring, when I can throw the bike on the top of the lil' ol' BMW for a little trail blazin', because it's not just bolts, sometimes you need to go nuts.


That beamer looks lots of fun. What Color are you painting that 2002? Believe it or not I always liked those in what I call Jagermeister Orange or Silver looked good on those too. Kind of a beamer fan myself. Here's my daily driver 635csi and my wifes 750il V-12 part of the "fleet" I maintain.

See you German guys, you get our vintage mountain bikes, but we get your cars


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Cool. What kind of punk? I have a small but cool record collection, a lot of colored vinyl and silkscreened jackets. I have SF's Grong Grong, Butthole Surfers on brown vinyl, Happy Flowers, DOA, Agnostic Front, Black Flag, and on and on.


Long story, but I got into punk very early, like back in 1976 or so when I was about 10 and saw a news story about it on TV. I thought it was one of the coolest things I had ever seen or heard. One of the first albums I ever bought was Never Mind the Bollocks. I then moved through original "founding" groups like the Clash, Ramones, and then into Black Flag, Minor Threat, Dead Kennedys and on into bands like JFA and Agent Orange. I actually have a very diverse catalog from that era, from kind of jangly new wave bands to stuff like early U2 and the Smiths. The concept of Straight Edge really intrigued me though and I kind of swerved in and out of that, but by the time I got into it CDs were coming on so most of that stuff other than Minor Threat is on CDs or tapes.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

51 willys 4x4 Wagon in restoration process
with my original 85 Ritchey


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

oh yea 

Vintage Zinfindel as well


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*Other vintage stuff*

Air-cooled VWs;
Triumph cars (Herald/ Herald van/ GT6s/ Vittesse) and Minis;
Skateboards;
Vans skate shoes;
Anything Campagnolo;
Comics - A seriously expensive hobby;
Guitars - Ditto.

DM


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

I occasionally collect rare parts for 70's-80's Japanese cars, mostly Honda and Toyota. I had to stop when I got into road racing for a while though, all my collecting budget went into tires and a tow vehicle.

Lately I'm regaining my interest in old VW's and Porsches, and I've decided my next car will be a 70-73 911. The problem I have is that I buy parts for cars I don't even have yet. I do it with bikes as well; I will start a new project based on finding just one rare part  .

Oh and I've always wanted one of these, I just couldn't justify it until I moved back to the PNW and didn't have a 1 hour commute at each end of the day:


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

*yes...old nike shoes*



weps said:


> while thinking about my enthsiasm for vintage bikes, i realized the idea of old and uniquely functional stuff seems to be a general interest of mine. over the years, ive done a fair amount with estate sales and have a good bit of stuff that i use in everyday life that is not new. it's not uncommon for me to repair, rebuild, restore something that could be useful at some point or i'll jsut clean it up as is.
> 
> im not really into 'collecting' old stuff like dinnerware patterns, clothing, or anything that would just sit there for display. and as i look at upcoming projects, i see the same pattern is some 70s-80s era roadbikes, an old machinists chest restoration, and a couple of 66-77 ford bronco rebuilds.
> 
> all of this stuff is pretty primative and contrasts markedly with my daily work which is technology related. not sure if it gives me a 'break' from all the high tech gizmos and keeps me from geeking out, but that's one aspect. another is that i just like the way some older stuff was built and find more satisfaction in it than many newer things. design, construction, materials etc.


I love late 80's and early 90's Nike running shoes (running being my other sport)


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

just getting rid of the duplicated photos.


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

steel is real said:


> I love late 80's and early 90's Nike running shoes (running being my other sport)


those are wild!! and they all like like NOS...is that what they call it for running shoes? either way, reminds me of one of my favorite running shoes of all time. a pair of sea foam green adidas torsions early 90s maybe?. absolutly loved the fit and color. havent seen anything like them since.


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

weps said:


> those are wild!! and they all like like NOS...is that what they call it for running shoes? either way, reminds me of one of my favorite running shoes of all time. a pair of sea foam green adidas torsions early 90s maybe?. absolutly loved the fit and color. havent seen anything like them since.


sure are wild...yep, NOS. not mine, but I wish they were. kinda like vintage bonty's and fat chances. ah well, can't have everything.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Vintage or tube hi-fi interests me very much - although very much the novice.
1964 Chevy II Nova 
Vintage dinner ware - inherited a small set from my grandma and just thought I'd add to the collection. We use it daily.
I don't know if it was intentional, but all of our stuff has just become old. Even my laptop is 5 years old - need any floppy discs 

But the best thing about vintage items is using vintage items for their intended purpose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

my other passion is my baby grand from 1911 that i carry around with me since years. his best years are long gone but unlike the bikes surrounding him it gets used regularly.










unfortunately i had to leave my trusty old (1984) BMW back in Europe when i came over here but i bought a similar one (1993) here.










i used to tinker around with old french cars but gave up. but one day i will have one again and an early Porsche 911...

Carsten


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Shaun K said:


> I occasionally collect rare parts for 70's-80's Japanese cars, mostly Honda and Toyota. I had to stop when I got into road racing for a while though, all my collecting budget went into tires and a tow vehicle.
> 
> Lately I'm regaining my interest in old VW's and Porsches, and I've decided my next car will be a 70-73 911. The problem I have is that I buy parts for cars I don't even have yet. I do it with bikes as well; I will start a new project based on finding just one rare part  .
> 
> Oh and I've always wanted one of these, I just couldn't justify it until I moved back to the PNW and didn't have a 1 hour commute at each end of the day:


that's a nice looking pig!


----------



## chapel00 (Jan 23, 2004)

*yup nice pig*

tlc in los angeles/van nuys had a restored one for $50,000
I myself drive a 1994 80 series
landcruisers are the most reliable and and very capable 4wd-don't let anyone tell you otherwise

oh yeah nice NOS nikes I had a pair of the third ones down


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> my other passion is my baby grand from 1911 that i carry around with me since years. his best years are long gone but unlike the bikes surrounding him it gets used regularly.
> 
> unfortunately i had to leave my trusty old (1984) BMW back in Europe when i came over here but i bought a similar one (1993) here.
> 
> ...


Carsten...do you mean to tell me that you shipped that Baby Grand and all your bike stuff all the way out to Tx from home!?

Thats no small undertaking!

And on a side note...I love pre-73 Porsches too. My Pop's used to own a 1970 911S. Bad ass car.


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

*This has quickly turned into a vintage car thread!!!*

As of yesterday I just bought my 11th Fiat Spider. I bought my first 2 when I was 16. I now have 3 in the stable. And I am a BMW guy--but an 89 535i and a 91 M5 are hardly vintage.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Beside my mountainbikes I have a hobby like your - cars.









I wondering about to buy a 911 Turbo, but the renovation of my house and mechanic shop must be finished first..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Carsten...do you mean to tell me that you shipped that Baby Grand and all your bike stuff all the way out to Tx from home!?
> 
> Thats no small undertaking!
> 
> And on a side note...I love pre-73 Porsches too. My Pop's used to own a 1970 911S. Bad ass car.


yes, that was the 4th or 5th move with the baby grand and the 30ft container was filled up to the rim. houses and garages are much much larger over here and whenever we move again we will need a much larger container. too many nice old bikes and Porsches in this part of the world 

Carsten


----------



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> 51 willys 4x4 Wagon in restoration process


Cool! My first car was a '51 Willys 4x2 Wagon with an F-Head 4 and electric overdrive. So rusty I could monitor the drive train as I went along and used so much oil I could pretend to be James Bond all day long! When I test drove it off the car lot it had no brakes and it was all I could do to gear it down enough to get it back once I make it around the block. My mom was pissed! It made for a good bargaining position though.

I still like driving old cars daily -- my current ride is a '69 Chevy Suburban, 2-WD, 3/4 ton, 350 V-8, automatic.










I used to collect VW Busses heavily -- I had a dozen scattered around here and there. Now I'm down to one that is waiting for money and time to get it back on the road.










Click here for the story of the bus

I also collect Scotch Plaid items like thermoses, coolers, luggage, BBQs, golf bags, etc. They kind of go with the Bus. At least they are filling it up right now.

I used to collect tons of VW toys, but have sold 90% of those off -- just keeping the good ones and the ones my kids gave me. I also have a big collection of VW car ads.

There is the Schwinn literature collection, but I think it is transitory:

http://www.geocities.com/sldatabook/cover.html

There will always be something. The fun is in the hunt!

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> that's a nice looking pig!


Sure is...I'd love to own one just like that someday, but I'd have to sell my current truck to afford it. With the prices that clean Pigs command, I'll be out of the market in no time. If only all the mudders and rock crawling guys would stop cutting them up  ...

And my Porsche probably won't be a 70-73 911; the rarity and rust problems will keep me from affording one of those too. My hope is to find a clean 78-83 SC or (preferably) an 84-89 Carrera, and backdate the body to 73 RS specs, like the pic below.

This way, I'll get a galvanized body, a 3.0 or 3.2 (vs. the old 2.0-2.4), EFI, and much better reliability. As much as I love a project, I'd rather be out driving it on the backroads here


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*i don't see anyone w/*

an alfa romeo giulia or a romeo cabriolet.. not the most reliable cars on the planet but [email protected] sexy. triumph spitfires are nice too.
early yamaha motorcycles.. street 125cc. 
watches. anyone?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Have neither of them. A shame 

Jensen FF
T35
Stella CSL
Bristol 600's
Birdcage
URSAAB
Tatra 87

No classic, but only a matter of time.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

I grew up around all things mechanical. My other passion is traditional hot rods. I built this from scratch over a couple winters. Mine is nearest side of the strip.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> Have neither of them. A shame
> 
> Jensen FF
> T35
> ...


oh my.. the bristol.. it's MY car. 
maserattis are obscene! it's beyond sexy.. they could be censored.
i'm very attracted to saab cabriolets. 
but the bristol.. it's me. if i was a car, it would be the bristol, in that color.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

surlytman said:


> I grew up around all things mechanical. My other passion is traditional hot rods. I built this from scratch over a couple winters. Mine is nearest side of the strip.


that's soo cool.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

colker1 said:


> oh my.. the bristol.. it's MY car.
> maserattis are obscene! it's beyond sexy.. they could be censored.
> i'm very attracted to saab cabriolets.
> but the bristol.. it's me. if i was a car, it would be the bristol, in that color.


Just a phrase from a Bristol press release:



> Bristol Cars' latest saloons "remain refreshingly free of fashionable but worthless gadgets. For example we do not fit a separate starter button - we gave that up 46 years ago."


 

An old Bristol could do very well as everyday ride BTW


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shaun K said:


> Sure is...I'd love to own one just like that someday, but I'd have to sell my current truck to afford it. With the prices that clean Pigs command, I'll be out of the market in no time. If only all the mudders and rock crawling guys would stop cutting them up  ...
> 
> And my Porsche probably won't be a 70-73 911; the rarity and rust problems will keep me from affording one of those too. My hope is to find a clean 78-83 SC or (preferably) an 84-89 Carrera, and backdate the body to 73 RS specs, like the pic below.
> 
> This way, I'll get a galvanized body, a 3.0 or 3.2 (vs. the old 2.0-2.4), EFI, and much better reliability. As much as I love a project, I'd rather be out driving it on the backroads here


That photo looks like it's from the California 911S club gathering at Herst Castle...

Beautiful, beautiful car.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That photo looks like it's from the California 911S club gathering at Herst Castle...
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful car.


Yup, it's from the RGruppe meet at Cambria a few years back. It's very nearly my dream car, down to every last detail. Well, maybe I'll have one someday, if I stop buying old MTB parts.

http://www.rgruppe.org/


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Cool Stuff!*

I like the Willys. Looks like it is made for backcountry mountain bike riding. Seems as though the vintage mtb group are sort of birds of a feather finding value in whats vintage or classic. The Mustang is cool, as are the minis and Bugatti racer. I need a bigger garage, or a huge barn...then who knows what'd be in the stable.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Shaun K said:


> Sure is...I'd love to own one just like that someday, but I'd have to sell my current truck to afford it. With the prices that clean Pigs command, I'll be out of the market in no time. If only all the mudders and rock crawling guys would stop cutting them up  ...
> 
> And my Porsche probably won't be a 70-73 911; the rarity and rust problems will keep me from affording one of those too. My hope is to find a clean 78-83 SC or (preferably) an 84-89 Carrera, and backdate the body to 73 RS specs, like the pic below.
> 
> This way, I'll get a galvanized body, a 3.0 or 3.2 (vs. the old 2.0-2.4), EFI, and much better reliability. As much as I love a project, I'd rather be out driving it on the backroads here


Shaun, don't wuss out, you know you really want a pre '74 (longhood) 911.  If you backdate, you might get reliabilty, creature comforts, working heat and A/C, but you will miss out on the fun of owning a true vintage 911. Fun means getting to rebuild the engine, tranny, suspension, paint (rust) work, etc. I wouldn't have it any other way. 

My '72 911, which I bought for a song in '99, has been on the road for a total of maybe 50 miles since I've owned it. I've done the engine ($$$), and some other stuff, but it still isn't ready for the road, or track, quite yet. I could probably sell it and buy a nice SC or Carrera, but that would take the fun out of it, right?

Besides, I've spent the last week building a couple of "older" mountain bikes, so my time was not wasted.

Jim


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*another vintage item*

picked this up wednesday. early 70's smith & wesson 17-3 .22. new in the box, all papers, tools, etc, never been fired. no wheels, but it is a 'wheelgun'.....


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

surly357 said:


> picked this up wednesday. early 70's smith & wesson 17-3 .22. new in the box, all papers, tools, etc, never been fired. no wheels, but it is a 'wheelgun'.....


and it handles well off road!! great find. not sure i've heard of too many unfired .22s. sure looks nice.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> That beamer looks lots of fun. What Color are you painting that 2002? Believe it or not I always liked those in what I call Jagermeister Orange or Silver looked good on those too. Kind of a beamer fan myself. Here's my daily driver 635csi and my wifes 750il V-12 part of the "fleet" I maintain.
> 
> See you German guys, you get our vintage mountain bikes, but we get your cars


But we got the Bumpers u search for!

And the oneandonlytrack for them:










Pic is stolen from a 6er Series FanSite - but one of the real BMW!

Mfg Chris


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

*old sneakers*

I have a very bad addiction to 80 and 90's sneakers. air max, jordan newbalance and asics... all bad...
































jsut for a small sample...

and all hail:
www.crookedtongues.com


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey bucktruck...

Damn right I want a longhood, but I can't afford one. And as tempting as all that work sounds  , I really don't want to spend my weekends grinding rust and rebuilding old 2.2's. I'd rather be building new bike projects, and taking the 911 out into the farm/wine country ~2 miles from my house.

Maybe if I find a project that's 50-75% done I'd go for it, but the last thing I (or my wife...mostly my wife) want in the garage is another rust heap.



bucktruck said:


> Shaun, don't wuss out, you know you really want a pre '74 (longhood) 911.  If you backdate, you might get reliabilty, creature comforts, working heat and A/C, but you will miss out on the fun of owning a true vintage 911. Fun means getting to rebuild the engine, tranny, suspension, paint (rust) work, etc. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> My '72 911, which I bought for a song in '99, has been on the road for a total of maybe 50 miles since I've owned it. I've done the engine ($$$), and some other stuff, but it still isn't ready for the road, or track, quite yet. I could probably sell it and buy a nice SC or Carrera, but that would take the fun out of it, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fountain Pens.*

Partial to classic 1920s - 1970s models.


----------



## jimo (Jun 28, 2006)

*'59 Traveler*



dansjustchillin said:


> ok just to clear up any misunderstandings. the one with the flag on the roof is a 67 austin mini 850. the woody is a 59 morris minor 1000 traveler with a 1275 under the hood. and across the street is a 04 mini cooper s that has been highly modified. you can see more of the 04 on my website.


Danjustchillin, Is your traveler for sale?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Long live Datsun*

Okay, this thread's been dead, but I couldn't resist sharing a new toy! All I have now are the Craigslist ad photos, but I'll keep a log at the link below...

http://www.geocities.com/cegrover/280Z.html?1169399605134


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Okay, this thread's been dead, but I couldn't resist sharing a new toy! All I have now are the Craigslist ad photos, but I'll keep a log at the link below...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/cegrover/280Z.html?1169399605134


Dude, you bought my Dad's car. The one I lusted after, snuck out and drove without permission on several occasions. First car I took over a 100. He sold it when I was 17, inside, I cried. Sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

yeah...here's my other 'vintage' project
77 diesel rabbit w/ full 1.9 TDI swap, chipped and injectored.

did it all myself.









and the Fat...to keep on topic


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Dude, you bought my Dad's car. The one I lusted after, snuck out and drove without permission on several occasions. First car I took over a 100. He sold it when I was 17, inside, I cried. Sweet ride :thumbsup:


Thanks! I literally bought it and drove it to a Z expert for some work, but will have it on Tuesday or so. Should be a fun project...

Here's a token on-topic photo of my Paramountain when still in Huntington Beach. I need some Nashville pics of the vintage bikes!


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

kingkahuna said:


> yeah...here's my other 'vintage' project
> 77 diesel rabbit w/ full 1.9 TDI swap, chipped and injectored.
> 
> did it all myself.
> ...


I love those Rabbits, but they're so expensive here in the PNW! It's cheaper to drive my current beater, even if it's not diesel. I want to pick up something to mess with veggie oil, but all the Mercs and VW's have skyrocketed lately.

Looks like I might be getting the Land Cruiser I talked about earlier in this thread. Just need to sell my truck and it'll be mine :thumbsup:


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

I dig the V-Dubs!! For me it is:
84 Rabbit GTI
74 Bus Camper
73 Beetle
1975 Honda CB-200
Older R/C Cars
Instead of dead people "I see potential" other people see "Junk"


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Vintage drag racing is my thang.

Slingshots, diggers, gassers, AF/X.

_mmm...I love the smell of nitro-methane in the morning...._

(Unfortunately this isn't my car)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

In addition to my sneaker love I am now also teh very stress owner of a 1982 audi quattro...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

The Audi Quattro is one of few 80s cars that already qualifies as a true classic!

Just please don't tell us you also collect parachute pants.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

chapel00 said:


> tlc in los angeles/van nuys had a restored one for $50,000
> I myself drive a 1994 80 series
> landcruisers are the most reliable and and very capable 4wd-don't let anyone tell you otherwise


Well I sold my 2003 F250 last week, just couldn't afford it with a baby coming. I had planned to buy an V8-swapped FJ60 Land Cruiser from a friend, but we couldn't agree on a price (well his wife and I couldn't  ). So, I had to pass on it, but I still needed a truck. While surfing eBay last week I ran across a '71 Chevy C-10 in the color combo I've always wanted, so I couldn't pass it up.

It's not an FJ55 or a 911, but it's still going to be a fun project and daily driver :thumbsup:


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I have 7 laserdisc players and about 500 laserdisc players.

I am really into german cars and love the pics of the BMWs and of course the mini

I tend more toward the VW scene and have two rather rare factory supercharged passat syncro station wagons

here is one in action in the snow






I love 70's bikes too so a vid of my swing bike


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I love that TDI Rabbit. I'm waiting for my wife to hand-me-down the 04 TDI Golf when she picks up an Audi A3 (she gets the new cars). We are both hoping they bring a TDI version of the A3 to the states when it is time to buy one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ethical values. i prefer the old ones.


----------



## takenomorimonster (Jan 22, 2007)

About the only thing vintage I have around is my necktie lot. I have a thing for polyester. A tie for all occasions.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

ouch on the ties. I burnt some you'd like, too bad.

'63 MGB
'67 Peugeot 404 convertible here
just sold the alfa ...


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Slippers.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I have quite an affection for really old bikes...

This is a 1933 CCM I picked up a month ago that is awaiting it's cosmetic restoration, the mechanical is all A-1 and it's a great riding bike. The frame and tires will be burgundy while the fenders and guard should be white with burgundy pin stripes.










I also have a 1940 CCM double tubed frame at the shop which is taking a bath in the caustic tank to remove a few layers of added paint and it should be getting put back together in the coming weeks.

My CCM will also be seeing a little time in the caustic tank and both old CCMs will also be getting rust proofed by spending a night in the phosphate tank which will treat every inch of steel.

The 1940 bike isn't mine but is a project I'm doing for the local commuter society...once it's re- painted and rebuilt the proceeeds from it's sale will go to the society to fund more builds.

Today I'm going to complete my fixed gear conversion on a '69 Peugeot Criterium bike.


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a 74 MGB in olive green, and a pair of Mini's. one 82 HLE and one 94 Mayfare 1.3i. The 94 is the soon to be donor car so the 82 can be derustified.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Vintage Nikko rc-cars, especially the scale ones like the Toyota Landcruiser or the MB Unimog.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

besides old mountainbikes I'm into classic racing cars from the 1960 - 1980 era, but due to financial reasons  I only collect 1:18 scale models of them and go to visit the vintage races at the Nurburgring, which is very close to my area. I also own an 1959 NSU Quickly Motorcycle. More vintage? Yes, I also own 3 mint Tamiya 1:10 R/C Cars from the 80's (Grasshopper, Lancia Rallye on Frog Chassis, Hotshot 1).

And, one day I'll be a proud owner of an 1959 Austin Healey Frogeye. One day...

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

corprin said:


> I have a 74 MGB in olive green, and a pair of Mini's. one 82 HLE and one 94 Mayfare 1.3i. The 94 is the soon to be donor car so the 82 can be derustified.


One of my first cars was an MG. It was a 71 Midget that I restored myself when I was 16. Originally it was racing green, and I foolishly stripped it and painted it flame red. It was a beautiful little car and got a lot of attention at the beach. I literally had to work on it about 1/2 hour for every hour I drove it. I felt so bad when I sold it, the guy who bought it called me the next day to tell me it had some sort of electrical problem. I told him it always would.

Since then I have had a 83 celica GT, 91 Saab 9000CD Turbo (one of my favorites), 93 BMW 740iL (completely regret having to sell). I still have in the garage a 62 Ford Thunderbird in about 50% complete condition. It was 80%, but time and money have been taken away for other more pressing issues.

I now drive one of 2 minivans ....just part of the price of having a big family. I really have to learn how to resize pics.


----------



## FmrCmtr (Apr 11, 2007)

*You better believe it*

I don't have a pic of my ol' friend, but here's one very similar.

Mine is a '51 Allis Chalmers WD with a wide front installed. It's not as pretty as this one, but it still starts right up and goes to work whenever I want it to.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a few other vintage bikes, not MTB though:

*1985 Kuwahara Pro Laser*









*1981 Kuwahara KZ-1*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*59 galaxie 500*

vintage kickstand

edit: no she aint perfect(yet) but good enough to bring to the weekly car show here in town


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Commodore Amiga


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*im so stoked!*

christmas comes early this year.

serial number 6


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> christmas comes early this year.
> 
> serial number 6


Nice! Those are the coolest tools.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Nice! Those are the coolest tools.


updated with the new style spoke slides, new dies, and new gapping tools. dude threw in a phil ruler.

god im a geek


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Vinyl (records) and Laser disks, and Vintage Hi-Fi components.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*'64 Chevrolet Pickup*

Someday this may be my only (motor-driven) ride, if someone doesn't buy it relatively soon.


----------



## Scooby South (Dec 23, 2005)

kingkahuna said:


> yeah...here's my other 'vintage' project
> 77 diesel rabbit w/ full 1.9 TDI swap, chipped and injectored.
> 
> did it all myself.
> ...


I Spy Ronal Turbo wheels....15x7 4x100...

My other hobby isn't vintage...like my bike one...its more modern...but cool non-the less


























along with this... where I race Autocross in BSP Class on a Professional level...










Bill


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My 1976 Honda MR250 I bought in 77 when I was a young pup. I race it in vintage events.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Wooden Sailboats*

Here's my 42' Ralph Winslow Ketch on Memorial day under the GG Bridge. I also lived aboard this boat for many years. She may be sold this year to help pay for the new house, but I still have a 23' California Bear Boat which I sail and race regularly....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Lutarious said:


> Here's my 42' Ralph Winslow Ketch on Memorial day under the GG Bridge. I also lived aboard this boat for many years. She may be sold this year to help pay for the new house, but I still have a 23' California Bear Boat which I sail and race regularly....


your gonna sell that?! she's a beauty

32 ft Catalina outta Alameda, no pics on this computer


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*nice!*



hollister said:


> christmas comes early this year.
> 
> serial number 6


That's cooler than most bikes . . .

did I say that?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hollister said:


> christmas comes early this year.
> 
> serial number 6


Sweet! Funny thing, I just bought one too. Been lusting after one for a long time, finally, it was time. Just fantastic, enjoy


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

My 1979 Ford F350 and 1979 Jeep CJ-7.

The F350 has 31K original miles. Picked her up at a farm auction in Indiana. Sat in storage for a number of years. First time it had plates is when we (Grandfather and I) took the vehicle off of the property. Needed some seals, new tread, fresh paint and interior...no rust! She runs and looks great...a real head turner.

The CJ7 was purchased while I was home on leave from last Iraq deployment. It was stoeln while I was gone. :madmax: I got it back a few months back, but "Bubba" tore it apart something fierce. Body and frame wasn't damaged thankfully, but the 304 had a cracked block from running without coolant, front end was blown up, and brake system was destroyed (calipers locked into rotors and driven that way!). She is running strong now after headaches and a fresh new 360 V8 (260 miles into break in period). While I was tooling around with her, I beefed up the steering linkage, I added new BDS springs, a shackle reversal, and a 1" poly body lift....plenty of room to get solid articulation out of the 32" tread. 

Cheers!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Sweet! Funny thing, I just bought one too. Been lusting after one for a long time, finally, it was time. Just fantastic, enjoy


every shop should have one.what # you get? a new one with an updated cam?

i never have to say "sorry, i dont have the spoke you need" again


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife is 48 and I'm pretty into her. Does that count?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Post her picture!

just kidding...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DWF said:


> My wife is 48 and I'm pretty into her. Does that count?


did you tell her about your cougar encounter on the trail?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hollister said:


> every shop should have one.what # you get? a new one with an updated cam?
> 
> i never have to say "sorry, i dont have the spoke you need" again


I'd have to check, but #1508 sticks in my head though. It's a modern one, I bought it at Interbike last month. It's a bunch of cash, even though I bought the show demo unit for a few hundred off. As you say though, I will always have the spoke I need, and just by having to buy one box of spokes to build a wheelset, instead of the normal 2 or 3, I saved $150 before the thing even got to my door. Yeah, every shop should have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Well...I'll have a new addition to the garage tomorrow. Some say I have odd taste.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I have a 1966 Stang (with my 79 Bronco just behind it).
> So yeah...I dig vintage modes of transportation.


I'd also like to point out that both of these were/are "mass produced" collectibles....hmm.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


>


Cool, a Shasta. My parents had one of those when I ws a kid. Ours wasn't polished though.:thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This one's getting VERY close...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

cegrover said:


> This one's getting VERY close...


You know..., an RB26DETT will fit right in there.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> You know..., an RB26DETT will fit right in there.


Good call! It will actually have an L28 bored to 89mm with V07 (Maxima Diesel) stroker crank for 3.1L, 10:1 compression, 280ZX turbo injectors, big throat throttle body and a mildish performance cam...hope to get it on a dyno some day!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Good call! It will actually have an L28 bored to 89mm with V07 (Maxima Diesel) stroker crank for 3.1L, 10:1 compression, 280ZX turbo injectors, big throat throttle body and a mildish performance cam...hope to get it on a dyno some day!


That sounds like just enough fun to get you into trouble.

I've been without a vehicle project for almost a year, and going back through this thread is killing me.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

I collect vintage Coca cola items and vintage(mostly 60's)Gibson sg guitars.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My first car was a 1969 Sedan De Ville


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Well...I'll have a new addition to the garage tomorrow. Some say I have odd taste.


Not that odd. My pal's quite the collector, loves Datsun 1600's and 2000's. Normal enough I guess. He's recently gotten into micro cars. Now owns each style of Subaru 360, the van, truck, and sedan. Just bought a Honda 600 like this one....

All of them fit in the back of a full sized pick up truck :lol:


----------



## sithlord3 (Aug 12, 2007)

um...cars...sort of....1968-70 Howtwheels mostly...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I was collecting vintage skateboards in the 1st half of the decade. Alot of them I had to part with during a stint of unemployment a few years ago. Here's my 4 keepers that are exactly like some of the boards I had back in the day.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

My 2 favorite vintage bmx rides. Parted out and proceeds used for the ever expanding mountain bike obsession.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Lots of cool stuff here! The Honda 600 is awesome!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> This one's getting VERY close...


Doooope. :arf:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mik_git said:


> In addition to my sneaker love I am now also teh very stress owner of a 1982 audi quattro...


I have it's baby brother. The numbers dictate it's a wee bit rarer, though . I had a few Coupe GTs, but the electrical gremlins drove me batty and I sold them off in a fit of rage..



















'89 JDM FZR 400 in Gaulouise livery.


















Then tere's the Linn LP 12, and the racks of accompanying vinyl........


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Ooh, nice gee-tars!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah. lot's of cool stuff here.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Ooh, nice gee-tars!


Very cool, indeed! The dials don't go to eleven?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

DFA said:


> '89 JDM FZR 400 in Gaulouise livery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

*VW's Always Go with Old Bike*

Here is my VW collection


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

92gli said:


> I was collecting vintage skateboards in the 1st half of the decade. Alot of them I had to part with during a stint of unemployment a few years ago. Here's my 4 keepers that are exactly like some of the boards I had back in the day.


I had that Lance Mountain board. It went to Europe with me and stayed there.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a couple of old muscle cars, but it's less like I collect them than it is that I can't get my money back out of them


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> I had that Lance Mountain board. It went to Europe with me and stayed there.


Still have several of my 70's vintage riders (that I bought new bitd) including G/S, Santa Cruz, Logan Earth Ski, and a Kryptonics Foam Core (which is a holy grail for skateboard collectors). Even though I have had all of them for 30+ years, I would trade any one for the right vintage Mtn. bike.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Vintage Bottles+Coins*

The old bottles, I've dug for since 1968, when I stumbled onto my 1st discovery in the hills above Palo Alto.
1 of the cool things about bottles that somewhat parallel old bicycles, is that the ones I like are made 1 at a time,with each one having unique characteristics. 
The coins+rings,pendants are collected from decades of metal detecting..... Yep, I'm 1 of those kooks you see sweeping old picnic grounds,ballfields w an analog Metal Detector.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Just needs the engine swap done and interior installed...gettng VERY close...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*classic..*



cegrover said:


> Just needs the engine swap done and interior installed...gettng VERY close...


those were the good ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> Just needs the engine swap done and interior installed...gettng VERY close...


Niiice. Old Datsun iron is great.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Also, vintage houses (I live in one, built 1907), vintage non-mountain bikes (enough photos have already been posted), amd pretty much anything else that's old.
All this should explain to anyone who knows me why I never get anything done.
Andy


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn Andy. Way to throw the trump card.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Do wives count? I've had a few of them.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Man I wish my Dad hadn't sold his. 

That's a '76 right?

Sweetness.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

proto2000 said:


> Do wives count? I've had a few of them.


I think I have stated here that Tat and I recently got married and we moved into a bigger house. When we were in the process of moving and all my bike junk was strewn around the new garage floor she was assessing my collection and stated she wanted to collect something also. I gave some stupid philisophical answer about finding her passion and going for it. She smiled looked me in the eyes and said: "Well I guess I collect different last names".
Ouch......


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> I think I have stated here that Tat and I recently got married and we moved into a bigger house. When we were in the process of moving and all my bike junk was strewn around the new garage floor she was assessing my collection and stated she wanted to collect something also. I gave some stupid philisophical answer about finding her passion and going for it. She smiled looked me in the eyes and said: "Well I guess I collect different last names".
> Ouch......


 Quote of the day...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Something I really, really need to get back to...


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Timmy said:


> Something I really, really need to get back to...


You refering to the bronco or the toy car?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Deuce Bigelow said:


> You refering to the bronco or the toy car?


 Why the Toy car of course

Edit: nix that. The toy car is a Ford that actually runs


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> When we were in the process of moving and all my bike junk was strewn around the new garage floor she was assessing my collection and stated she wanted to collect something also.


That's funny. My now ex-wife's reaction to the same situation was to try to figure out how much she could get if I sold everything.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

A car and bikes shot. You can see what's getting the attention, these days...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

parting out my small collection of these Revos







clean huh


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Major progress today!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

I love old cars. The new stuff (like most bikes) is really bland. I have never owned a new car but use a panel van for day to day use which is much handier for carting bikes around.

I'm lucky to have had some decent old iron, a particular love for big American V8s. I had a clearout of cars last year to make way for a few new projects- a scratch build GT40 replica and a early 60's Triumph Trials Bike

Here are a few highlights from the last few years....

67 'Stang. All matching numbers, unrestored with just 50k on the clock. Came from its original LA owner.




























My current daily driver... 1970 Jensen Interceptor with a tuned 440ci. About to be fitted with a manual 5 speed box



















And my beloved 72 Alfa Romeo. Full race engine, box, axle, brakes and suspension.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I collect Hot Wheels cars, I have a couple hundred carded vehicles and about the same loose, dating from the 1960's up until 2010, mostly I go for '60s muscle, but I do have most of the GN-X variations and quite a few DeLoreans, including the Japan only Back to the Future replicas. My favourite out of my collection is this 10th Annivesary Treasure Hunt Camaro (mine is mint on card).


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Dr S said:


>


Whoa :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread just took a turn for the awesome. Thanks Dr S!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I still have a Motorola Razor cell phone...is that considered vintage yet? I refuse to get a new one until it stops working...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Dr S said:


> Here are a few highlights from the last few years....


Great stuff!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That Alfa is tits.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

I collect and build vintage model car kits from the 60's and 70's. Been building them for well over 35 years now. When I am not riding I am usually building, or yard saling looking for em.
Say if anyone has any old model cars layin around, built or unbuilt and about to throw them away, hit me up with a PM.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

A-Ray said:


> if anyone has any old model cars layin around, built or unbuilt and about to throw them away, hit me up with a PM.


I used to build models in the late 60s- early 70s. Unfortunately, I also owned a .22 cal. pellet gun.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

DFA said:


> I used to build models in the late 60s- early 70s. Unfortunately, I also owned a .22 cal. pellet gun.


 My bank-balance wishes my considerable GI-Joe collection hadn't crossed paths with my pubescent experimenting-with-firecrackers stage....


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> My bank-balance wishes my considerable GI-Joe collection hadn't crossed paths with my pubescent experimenting-with-firecrackers stage....


 Was that 60`s-70`s JOE or 80`s? I guess the story`s the same either way..."They blow`d up good! They blow`d up REAL good!"


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

crconsulting said:


> It's a bit crowded in there but you get the idea.....
> 
> Damn it! I NEVER could understand why they always make the garages smaller than the house
> 
> ...


 Lovin the 69 Charger! Plum Crazy too, sweet!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

DFA said:


> I used to build models in the late 60s- early 70s. Unfortunately, I also owned a .22 cal. pellet gun.


Nice, but I was more into Rockets and Fireworks back then. 
Actually put a toad into an old 1/20th scale snap together Cutlass and attached a high powered estes rocket engine to the top of it.
Rolled down the road about 50 feet and then took off. It was a thing of beauty.
A couple of days later I saw the model on the roof of a neighbors house about a 1/4 mile away. Neighbor pulled it down for me. Toad was still in there and still alive. Amazing...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

60's forward control trucks and vans, I have 3.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

That Ford is fantastic. Soooo cool it hurts



Rumpfy said:


> That Alfa is tits.


Not sure if thats a good thing or not. Thanks anyway.

Here is a lap of the Notorious Nurburgring Nordschliffe in Germany onboard my Alfa's identical twin sister that was built up a few years before. I'm just starting on another build now- latest engine tweeks, lighter, leaner and generally improved in every area. We are hoping to crack the 8m 15s around the 'ring that the old car did. To put that in context, its faster than a pro driver can manage in a $200,000 Posrche.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You were smoking everything on the track. What was your top speed on that run? 
Jeff


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Dr S said:


> Here is a lap of the Notorious Nurburgring Nordschliffe in Germany onboard my Alfa's identical twin sister that was built up a few years before. I'm just starting on another build now- latest engine tweeks, lighter, leaner and generally improved in every area. We are hoping to crack the 8m 15s around the 'ring that the old car did. To put that in context, its faster than a pro driver can manage in a $200,000 Posrche.


Great video of that GTA, thanks for the link. Was that you driving the car Dr S? Man...I love bikes but my first love is and always will be fast cars, especially unique fast cars. I had a chance to drive a GTV years back and was smitten with the car and the sound of that engine. I have been on the lookout for an early 70's GTV on-and-off over the years and hope one of these days to own one. Also loved my BMW MCoupe. Newer car, but with the soul of an older sports car and also a blast to drive.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

The car was driven by my friend Max in that video clip. He supplies all the tuning gear for my cars through his company Alfaholics and that car is his road car on which he develops all the new gear. His race car is even quicker! since then he has developed lots of new goodies which are going to find their way into my latest build.
The car is geared for around 130-135mph which isn't enough for the ring. Remember it's a street car, on street tyres and he drove it to the track and back with no problems (its around a 1000 mile round trip).
The long final straight is over 2 miles long and a Porsche or Aston Martin can easily hit 190mph down there so the little Alfa has to work hard around the rest of the track to keep an advantage.

Here is a fun clip of the same parts package placed into a Giulia Saloon. Notice how the Ferrari is so much quicker on the straights, but the Alfa still manages to catch it in the end.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats an impressive bit of video for sure. The Alfa really carves through those corners, and that driver really wrings everything out of that car right up to the edge I would say. Nice!!

I have a similar race on VCR from the late 80's called La Carrera. It was shot by a BMW dealership promoting two M6's and one M5. Its a lengthy video filmed from inside one of the M6's. In a similar fashion the BMW's were outgunned by a number of other high dollar cars HP-wise, they definitely were not the fastest cars out there, but through the corners they were able to outperform the field. 

Thanks for the video link, excellent !!


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Si, I found this in car Giulia Super  clip far more entertaining.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

These videos are awesome!

My new engine is in (crappy phone picture)...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dr S said:


> That Ford is fantastic. Soooo cool it hurts
> 
> Not sure if thats a good thing or not. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Here is a lap of the Notorious Nurburgring Nordschliffe in Germany onboard my Alfa's identical twin sister that was built up a few years before. I'm just starting on another build now- latest engine tweeks, lighter, leaner and generally improved in every area. We are hoping to crack the 8m 15s around the 'ring that the old car did. To put that in context, its faster than a pro driver can manage in a $200,000 Posrche.


Definitely a complement. I wouldn't mind owning/driving one.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

I own my house that was built approx 1885. Lot's of antique and Craftsman era furniture in it. I also have a small collection of vintage guitars, mostly acoustic from the '20's on. Three bikes from the early '80's. Oh, and myself, pushin' 60 this year.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Don't wanna admit it but...*

Vintage robot toys. How uncool is that?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

It runs now...just needs working brakes...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Just go brakeless. I hear it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

double post :madman:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd been looking for these for a long time with no avail. Turns out a bike trading buddy had one all along. Above the mantel is finally complete


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

longfinkillie said:


> Vintage robot toys. How uncool is that?


I recognize the Robotech stuff but the rest is unfamiliar. Wish I kept some of the toys I had as a kid. I think I still have a couple of valkyries somewhere.

Relating to some of the other posts, wish I kept my '73 tii more.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jmmorath said:


> I'd been looking for these for a long time with no avail. Turns out a bike trading buddy had one all along. Above the mantel is finally complete


If I ever can afford a ski cabin, I agree with your choice of above the mantel decorations. Anything else would be settling.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Old fun sports cars

Some of the cars I used to own. The photos are not mine. I owned these before digital cameras were the norm. The model and colours are correct though.

1963 Ferrari 250 GTE 2+2 - V12
1961 Ferrari 250 Cabriolet - V12
1966 Ferrari 330 GTC - V12
1967 Porsche 912 Soft window Targa - Flat 4

I had these a number of years ago but sold them all when I moved to Europe. I am back in the States and started looking for another project now. Anyone have anything like this for me? 

Cheers

Rocco


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Just go brakeless. I hear it's the cool thing to do.


Maybe I can make it a fixie?


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Very tempting hobby...Recreating my dad's 1940 Ford Coupe dirt track race car. Photo from 1964 or 1965.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Just needs the engine swap done and interior installed...gettng VERY close...


Nice! Here's a couple of mine:

'77 Datsun 280Z and '71 Porsche 914-6


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Just acquired, in great original condition. Missing its flashers, but otherwise in excellent shape for 1973 TS125.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cool bike! You hiding a Syclone in there??


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And a Corvair.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Cool bike! You hiding a Syclone in there??


It is a Syclone (#1201). I have been into turbo charged vehicles for years, and as a past Grand National owner always wanted one as I figured it would be like the GN but with traction. I have had this one since 98 and can attest to the fact that it definitely gets serious traction off the line. Truth be told the GN's 3.8l engine is a lot more durable and a lot less finnicky than the 4.3 liter SY/TY engine. Works great as a bike hauler though and when its running good is still a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

jeff said:


> And a Corvair.


Hmmm...Jeff you must have your x-ray specs on !!  It is there undecover, and I am finally starting to work on the car. Put a new battery in it a week ago, and now need to clean or replace the fuel tank and clean the carbs so I can get the car running in its current form. Then I can decide what to do with the engine as a next step. It would be nice to have it to drive this spring/summer/fall. Still thinking about some of the mods you had with your corvair, which have inspired me to get working on the car again.

Interesting fact on this Suzuki TS125 I just bought. When I got to the sellers house, he had a 64 convt. corvette sitting undercover in his garage. In front of it's parking spot was a big movie poster for the movie "Stingray", and according to the seller that car was "the" car in the movie. That guy had an old 73 Honda SL175, and a few other select older vintage bikes as well. Lots of toy money I guess.


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

*Vintage Flyfishing*

My other passion is fly fishing and I love quality vintage fiberglass fly fishing rods and single action reels. I also make split bamboo fly rods from Tonkin bamboo.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

.....in the FUTURRRRRRE


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

A few things - I have an older beater car ('85 Chevy Caprice) I mess with to keep running, and would love to someday have one that's just slightly more fun.

Got an '85 Yamaha XJ700X I've been working on the past few years - replaced some of the cables, wiring & connectors, brake shoes, redid the ignition system, and recently found a new rack of carbs to replace the chewed up ones it came with.

Other than that, I mess around with older cameras and fountain pens.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

And...it runs! Now it just needs an interior and some more break-in and fine-tuning (running a bit rich).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Dude, that is really nice. It would look good with some 1" lowered springs, like my 280 in an above post. Then slap on some Tokico Illumina adjustable struts and it would handle so sweet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a little confused though. It says 280 on it, but it has 240/260 bumpers.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cegrover said:


> And...it runs! Now it just needs an interior and some more break-in and fine-tuning (running a bit rich).


So hot! Wanna trade?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Books.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Dude, that is really nice. It would look good with some 1" lowered springs, like my 280 in an above post. Then slap on some Tokico Illumina adjustable struts and it would handle so sweet.


Funny you say that - it's on Eibachs and Illuminas right now! I think my 'low angle' shots hide it a bit, but it's definitely lower than it was stock.

Re: Bumpers - those are fiberglass 240 replicas and I had all the holes from the originals filled with the body work. I think the car lost 75+ pounds in the conversion.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Funny you say that - it's on Eibachs and Illuminas right now! I think my 'low angle' shots hide it a bit, but it's definitely lower than it was stock.
> 
> Re: Bumpers - those are fiberglass 240 replicas and I had all the holes from the originals filled with the body work. I think the car lost 75+ pounds in the conversion.


Really? It actually looks like its raised a bit, like a rally car. It doesn't look as low as mine. Maybe it could use some camber adjustment. Anyway, it will handle good with that set up. Try running the Illuminas one click softer in the rear. Mine handled a little better that way. Although, I had sway bars also, but even stock, it handled better if I had some stuff in the back. Solid rack bushings will make a HUGE difference in how that car steers. It will make it feel like someone is pushing the front of the car into the corner, and lane changes on the freeway are instant.

Those bumpers are very very cool.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

While I admire them, I don't really have the dedication for 'vintage' or 'classic' motorcycles- so I settled for 'retro'......2011 Suzuki TU250X....


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

This is a cool thread,

my other Vintage likes. who dose not like vintage cars.

i have 2 914's this is my daily driver:









and i have a few fenders to go with the 914's:


----------

